# No-Xplode



## Alex (Jan 16, 2007)

I was curious if anyone here uses No-Xplode in thier Muay Thai training. I have a very good friend who trains very heavily in BJJ and says he couldn't imagine training (or fighting) without it. I have recently started taking it before my workouts and have noticed a HUGE difference, in not only the intensity of my sets but also in duration. Also there is a big decrease in the time it takes between excersizes for me to be rested. I do quite a bit of cardio as well and it almost makes me want to go to far. Enough ranting, I really want to get the opinions of this board and it's members.


And I still haven't found an MT gym in KC. But I have started saving for a trip to SF for a week at the Fairtex gym (opinions or comments on that idea are very welcome)


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jan 16, 2007)

Most studies I have read say that No is more placebo than "go". 

http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=556124



> &#8226; Arginine blood flow stimulators ("nitric-oxide" or "NO2" supplements) have been shown to increase vasodilation, but only in unfed people receiving enormous doses through an IV.
> 
> &#8226; Oral arginine supplementation doesn't affect blood flow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex (Jan 16, 2007)

I checked out that website but I was looking for personal opinions, not those of a website that only has one sponsor (a company with products boasting the same rediculous claims). It seemed like that site was a big bash-fest for all products that company didn't make. If it is placebo effect I get from No-Xplode - It's the most amazing I've ever felt.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 16, 2007)

What R ya gonna do if you run out or they pull it off the market?


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jan 16, 2007)

Creatine is the only "proven" supplement I trust. With the science to back it up.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 16, 2007)

Props to Blotan Hunka for hitting this one on the head.
 T-Nation rules.


----------



## savior (Jan 16, 2007)

Creatine is bad for you. Too tired to explain it, but do some research and you'll find out why its not as good as you think

Personally, just stick to protein shakes (Endurox, Accel, or Whey)


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jan 17, 2007)

Creatine side effects.

http://www.creatinemonohydrate.net/creatine_side_effects.html#Creatine Information 11

I am well aware of the dehydration risks as well as overuse. But if taken properly and with enough water, its not been shown to have any long term effects.


----------



## Alex (Jan 17, 2007)

Okay maybe I got off on the wrong foot with my first 2 posts.

I work out 3 times a week (2 times during the week and 1 intense workout on the weekend)

I have taken No-Xplode 5 times, and comparing those 5 times to any previous workout ever, I see huge results. Whether these results are a placebo effect or the claims that are on the bottle, I don't know.

I personally plan on starting a protien supplement and a Glutamine supp as well. I read T-Nations opinion on Glutamine and I still want to make that decision for myself, as I am doing with NX. Too many people have recommended it for me to not give it a try.

I have a good friend that trains heavily and competes at the amateur level in Brazillian Jiu Jitsu. He has been taking No-Xplode since day 1 (about 1 year ago), and says it's amazing. He cycles the product according to the instructions (12 weeks on, 4 weeks off), but he doesn't take it every day, the bottle says to take it on off days, only on workout days. He has always worked out (freeweights, running) and says since he started his new training and No-Xplode the difference he sees is huge. He also eats better and probably has never worked out so hard in his life, but he claims it works. He has lost over 60 lbs in a year and is covered in lean muscle.

Is anyone here currently taking a product similar to No-Xplode, or has anyone tried it it the past? I'm guessing from the posts I have garnered thus far, a few people are strongly against the products - I would like to find those same people that have tried it.

Touch of Death - In response to your comment about running out, I honestly don't know the answer to that question. I have never taken any supps in the past and think I could go back to being that way if I had to or wanted to. I plan on cycleing the product and after I reach my desired fitness level would like to discontinue use and see if I can maintain.

I hope this post is a little better, sorry if I came off like a jerk earlier.


----------

